# Diagonalen in höhe und breite.



## Sunjy (25. August 2009)

*Diagonalen in höhe und breite.*

Servus leute..


etwas komische frage da ich beim rechnen glaub ich etwas falsch liege.


ich brauch die bildlänge und höhe bei nem 46/50/52/55Zöller


bzw die formel wie ich das genau ausrechne bei mir kommt da immer etwas unglaubwürdiges.

Sorry bin kein guter rechner hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen in google hab ich leider keine liste gefunden.


Das soll für ne Schablone sein die ich an der Wand zum testen aufhängn will.

Danke und Gruß 

Sunjy


----------



## SnowmanSW (25. August 2009)

*AW: Diagonalen in höhe und breite.*

Guck einfach, dass du den Maßstab bei 16:9 hälst. Alles andere Sollte sich ergeben. Vor allem verändert der Rahmen die Ausmaße. Guck einfach mal bei Geizhals.at nach deinem Traumfernseher und nimm dessen Maße.
MfG


----------



## emmaspapa (25. August 2009)

*AW: Diagonalen in höhe und breite.*

a²+b²=c²

a= Wurzel aus c²-b²
b= Wurzel aus c²-a²

c ist die Diagonale

Oder lassen mich gerade meine Schulkenntnisse von vor 20 Jahren im Stich


----------



## exa (25. August 2009)

*AW: Diagonalen in höhe und breite.*

diagonale²=höhe²+breite²

und wenn du jetz noch das verhältnis beachtest sollte das kein problem mehr sein...


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2009)

*AW: Diagonalen in höhe und breite.*

du hast zwei Formeln:

d² = b² + h²

b/h = 16/9 => b = 16/9 * h

==> d² = (16/9 * h)² + h²

=> d² = 3,16 * h² + h² 
=> d² = 4,16 * h²
=> d² / 4,16 = h²
=> h = wurzel (d² / 4,16) 

wenn du jetzt die diagonale kennst, kannst du die höhe ausrechnen, und die höhe mal 16/9 ist die breite.

zB 82cm digagonale => 82² / 4,16 = 6724 / 4,16 = 1616,346 => daraus wie wurzel => 40,2 ist die Höhe. das mal 16/9 => 71,47 ist die breite.

probe: 71,47² + 40,2² = ~6724 => das ist 82², also korrekt.


das ganze kannst du natürlich auch mit zoll machen und dann entweder vorher die diagonale in cm umrechnen oder erst später dann die höhe und breite in cm umrechnen.


----------



## Oderik (26. September 2009)

*AW: Diagonalen in höhe und breite.*

Jedesmal wenn ich eine Umrechnung dieser Art durchführen will, krame ich wieder einen kleinen Zettel vor, um mir das gewünschte Verhältnis herzuleiten. Das bin ich nun leid!!  Google hat mich hierher geführt, daher will ich hier nun eintragen, was ich gern gefunden hätte!


Umrechnungsfaktoren für Bildschirmdiagonalen
 zum Kopieren und Einfügen in den Taschenrechner

Maßsystem

1inch = 2,54cm (Quelle: http://www.carstenkiehn.de/deutsch/zoll-cm.htm)


Seitenverhältnis 4:3

*h* = d * 0,6
*b* = d * 0,8

*d* = h * 1,6666666666666666666666666666667
*d *= b * 1,25

*b *= h * 1,3333333333333333333333333333333
*h *= b * 0,75


 Seitenverhältnis 16:10

*h *= d * 0,52999894000317998940003709986644
*b *= d * 0,8479983040050879830400593597863
*
d *= h * 1,8867962264113207622641320755245
*d *= b * 1,1792476415070754764150825472028

*b *= h * 1,6
*h *= b * 0,625


Seitenverhältnis 16:9
 
*h *= d * 0,49026123963255897236328034322957
*b *= d * 0,87157553712454928420138727685257

*d *= h * 2,0397288611873132553879688354119
*d *= b * 1,1473474844178637061557324699192

*b *= h * 1,7777777777777777777777777777778
*h *= b * 0,5625


Dabei stehen d für die Diagonale, h für die Höhe und b für die Breite.


Die Herleitung wurde hier im Thread bereits hinreichend dargestellt wie ich finde. Das Quadrieren und anschließende Wurzelziehen als letzte Schritte habe ich hier weiter vereinfacht.

Probe am Beispiel des vorherigen Posts:

d = 82cm (etwa 32,3 Zoll), Verhältnis 16:9
*h* = 82cm * 0,49026123963255897236328034322957 = *40,2*01421649869835733788988144825cm
*b* = 82cm * 0,87157553712454928420138727685257 = *71,469*194044213041304513756701911cm


----------



## nfsgame (26. September 2009)

*AW: Diagonalen in höhe und breite.*

Eigendlich geht das gaaanz einfach mitm Satz des Pytagoras (a^2+b^2=c^2 also Kathete+Kathete=Hypotenuse(Diagonale)) .


----------



## Oderik (26. September 2009)

*AW: Diagonalen in höhe und breite.*

My God... this Mr. nfsgame must be a mastermind of the highest order!


----------

